# New CPT code for CT abdomen/pelvis



## gladys font

Has anyone heard about the new CT cpt codes for 2011? I heard that these are combined codes for CT abdomen/pelvis w/o 74176, 74177 w/contrast and 74178 w/w/o.  Do you know if the old cpt codes will still be used when only a ct abdomen is done for example?   My boss is looking for answers.  

Thank you for your help.


----------



## chembree

My 'guess' would be we would use the old codes. I did not see anything where they deleted them. 




Christy,CPC


----------



## chimpylips

Yes the old codes will still be available to report when they are done as stand-alone procedures


----------



## valeriealbert

chimpylips said:


> Yes the old codes will still be available to report when they are done as stand-alone procedures



My question is if you use either the old code for abdomen ct or pelvis ct they are bundled; however, the new code 74176 has fewer RVU's.  What is correct coding for this?


----------



## elda gloria garcia

*CT abdomen and pelvis*

Correct , the stand alone codes are still available and can be used in conjunction with the new codes 74176-74178 on the same day of service, when studies are performed at separate sessions. For example, in the AM a CT of the abdomen is done w/o contrast material and later in the PM a CT of the abdomen and pelvis with contrast material is performed. Because the studies were done at different sessions, it would be appropriate to report CPT code 74150 for the AM study and 74177 for the PM examination. Note that a modifier may be necessary to indicate that the studies were done at different sessions as currently there are NCCI edits on these code combination with a modifier indicator of (1)


----------



## jgf-CPC

Report the new codes if done together. If done as stand alone and only 1 is done then use the old codes. The 2011 CPT book explains it all very explicitly.


----------

